# Shelby NC



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 4, 2006)

Just got off the phone with Pappa's Pride (Steve Gardner).  He said that there are 63 teams competing down there at Hogg Happning.  It got down to 24* last night  .  He said that Big E came by last night for a while and shot the S#!t for a while.  He was getting his chicken on and basting the ribs.  He said he would give me a call back after awards.


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 4, 2006)

*24*, so much for that global warming thing. That's a little on the chilly side for them folks down there. Hopefully they all have plenty of adult anti-freeze to take the edge off.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 5, 2006)

*Results*

CHICKEN 
1) Willy Ts Dixie Smokers 
2) Kick Back Cove Racing 
3) Tarheel Smokers 
4) All-Nighters 
5) BS Pitmeisters 
6) Big John’s BBQ 
7) Smoky Mountain Smokers 
8) Sue E. Pigg 
9) Bare Bonz 
10) Governor’s BBQ 
PORK RIBS 
1) Pit Dog Barbecuers 
2) All-Nighters 
3) Governor’s BBQ 
4) Swamp Sauce Smokers 
5) Billy Ts 
6) Smoky Mountain Smokers 
7) Courtney’s BBQ 
8) Lazy Bones 
9) Tarheel Smokers 
10) Ranucci’s BBQ 
PORK 
1) Big Mo and the BBQ’n Outlaws 
2) Mountain Magic 
3) Blue Valley BBQ 
4) Papa’s Pride 
5) Jerry King Midland
6) Bare Bonz 
7) Kick Back Cove Racing 
8) Checkered Pig 
9) BS Pitmeisters 
10) Good Ole Boys Country BBQ 
BRISKET 
1) Mountain Magic 
2) Good Ole Boys Country BBQ 
3) P and C Smoke-a-holics 
4) Jerry King Midland 
5) Backyard BBQ 
6) Smoky Mountain Smokers 
7) Kick Back Cove Racing 
8) Checkered Pig 
9) Blue Valley BBQ 
10) Smokin’ Triggers 
OVERALL 
Grand Champion: Kick Back Cove Racing 
Reserve Grand Champion: Smoky Mountain Smokers 
3) Checkered Pig 
4) Mountain Magic 
5) Tarheel Smokers 
6) BS Pitmeisters 
7) Swamp Sauce Smokers 
8) Big Mo and the BBQ’n Outlaws 
9) Willy Ts Dixie Smokers 
10) Courtney’s BBQ 

SAUCE (optional) 
Neckbones 

BEST BOOTH (optional) 
Mountain Magic 

PRESIDENT’S AWARD (highest Cleveland County team)
Mountain Magic Country BBQ

BBQ WAR BETWEEN THE STATES (SC and NC)
Willy Ts Dixie Smokers (SC)


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Nov 5, 2006)

Congrats to all who competed and placed!  Bill are the teams with the smiley face sunglasses forum members.  If so which ones.  Could one of those be Susan?  

Congrats again everyone!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 5, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Congrats to all who competed and placed!  Bill are the teams with the smiley face sunglasses forum members.  If so which ones.  Could one of those be Susan?
> 
> Congrats again everyone!



Neah, just when I pasted the results it translated into smiles.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 7, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> hello q'ers, i tell ya i was colddddd saturday morning,,we finished 53rd overall..i started cooking a little early , i thought the cold would effect my chargrillers , i was wrong ... my ribs were way to to tender fallen off the bone.. i knew i was done..... but had a great time met screamin nite hog and mr grumpy  and their family..( it was great meeting yall)...hope everyone had a great weekend........looking forward too kings mtn allready



Ah, HELLO.  Where are the PICS?????????????????????


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> sorry i didnt get more pics , i kept forgetting bout having the camera
> http://new.photos.yahoo.com/edp81668/



Who is that big ugly guy working your pit?    

Nice pics BigE.  The sausage looked good.  Did you use breasts for your chicken turn in?


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks good. 

Man,  I don't see how you manage all them grillers.  I can hardly keep up with one.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 8, 2006)

bige1 said:
			
		

> it's a job cliff ,i'm in the process of a bigger cooker for brisket and butts,,,,,
> oops bill i put in my gastonia  pics , here are the shelby pics , i didn't think about turnin boxes till i was traying my
> brisket,      http://new.photos.yahoo.com/edp81668/al ... 2335335713



Linky no worky BigE.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 8, 2006)

hey Big E, what was that anything butt box?  Sausage with cabbage?  Details please!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 9, 2006)

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> I have some pics as soon as I get the film devloped.  The digital got dropped by the daughter and broke the battery door, so it no work no more....      My good 35mm had a dead battery, and no spare......     So I ran out to the local store and bought a couple of them there disposables and shot a few pics.  I still have a few to waste, and will post when I can.
> 
> Bill



Whats a 35mm?  lol


----------

